# Nose Pushing



## pwrliftinratties (Aug 24, 2008)

Haha yes another Q...it's just that googling this stuff isn't helping at all!  I'm just curious about my shy boy, Mars. He tolerates sleeping in a pocket during the day, but he doesn't seem to like being petted like Aries (who won't stay in one spot more than a second usually hehe). When I spend time with them, I'll take them out in their shoebox, sort of a second hide box. That way I don't have to scare them with my big hands, but I can feed them lettuce and pet them more easily. Aries will sit there for it, and Mars will for several seconds, and then he'll shift and put his nose on my finger. Sometimes he'll give it a little push like he does when he's arranging his 'nest'. Does he think I'm just scenery? Or an annoying rat? I'm wondering if I should stop trying to pet him, because I certainly don't want to be a bother. :lol: As a side note, neither of them have bitten me yet, they just nibble a little bit.


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Lol sounds like he's trying to push you out. I doubt that though. Keep trying to pet him, usually when I put my hand in I give them all a few skritches behind the ears and then leave them alone. Tommys usually the one to want more. The others seem content.


----------

